# Online store for Bianchi products. Which one good?



## novetan (Oct 4, 2012)

Any recommendation for a trustworthy Bianchi jersey online store. Tks


----------



## wilde737 (Aug 9, 2012)

Store
As trustworthy as they come. My wife bought me a really nice santini wool jersey from them for christmas. Spring is coming soon!


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

ProBikeKit.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

I have ordered a few times from Bianchi Bikes UK, and they shipped very cheaply to the US and quickly. Bianchi USA as Wilde mentioned is great. I have also bought some items, never clothing, from Non-Stop Ciclismo and they are awesome to deal with.


----------



## novetan (Oct 4, 2012)

Oxy said:


> I have ordered a few times from Bianchi Bikes UK, and they shipped very cheaply to the US and quickly. Bianchi USA as Wilde mentioned is great. I have also bought some items, never clothing, from Non-Stop Ciclismo and they are awesome to deal with.


Tks Oxy, The UK store is fantastic.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I like PBK and Nonstop Ciclismo as well.

Check out the thread "Celeste Stuff - where to buy it?" for a few more ideas.


----------

